# Making tahini



## Argamemnon (Jul 27, 2009)

I made tahini today but I have failed. It's strange, because I've made it two times before and it was really delicious. This time the color was not as brown and it was too thick and chunky, and didn't taste good at all. 

I think I didn't toast them long enough. In many recipes it says that you should toast them several minutes, which I think is far too short. 

Also, after toasting I waited for the sesame seeds to cool completely, which apparently was a mistake, since the last time I made tahini I didn't do this, and it turned out great. BTW, I use unhulled sesame seeds because they are heathier.

Any thoughts? Should I just give up making tahini? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2009)

Two times out of three your tahini was delicious.  Why quit?

Toast the seeds until they are the color you want.  Don't go by time.

If grinding them hot or warm worked better for you, stick with thak.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 27, 2009)

Especially the first time, it was the best tahini I've ever had. The second time it was slightly bitter but still tasty. And this time I wasted a whole bag of organic sesame seeds, haha

But you are right Andy, maybe I should give it one more try (and ignore what they say in recipes) and do things exactly the same way as I did before. It's not as easy as I thought...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2009)

The question is, is it worth the effort when you compare the finished product to what's available in stores as far as flavor and price.  Or, do you get pleasure from making it from scratch?


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 27, 2009)

I've decided to eat tahini everyday for health reasons and also because I like the taste. The organic tahini in jars are quite expensive, so I thought it would be cheaper if I made it myself, and perhaps healthier too..


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2009)

That being the case, keep making it at home and great tahini will become second nature quickly.  Carefully record your successes and failures so you can continually improve the product.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't imagine using tahini enough to actually try to make it from scratch!  I won't even buy a jar because the second or third time I go to use it it has morphed into concrete topped by oil.  Instead I keep toasted sesame seeds and sesame oil on hand and combine them for the flavored effect when a recipe calls for it.  But keep us updated on how your efforts go, I'm definitely curious.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2009)

Argamemnon, is this the process you use?


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 28, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Argamemnon, is this the process you use?


No, I don't remove the hulls, I use unhulled seeds. Unhulled is a confusing word, I mean with the hulls on (not removed). But it should be possible to buy hulled sesame seeds, if you want?

I just toast them in the pan and then make a paste together with some (olive) oil and salt. But like you said, I'm going to make different versions and see how they turn out. 

easy tahini:
Tahini Recipe ~ Cupcake Project


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2009)

What I've learned is that tahini is usually made with hulled seeds while Asian sesame paste is made with the hulls.

However, all that matters is you like what you make.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting thread! I just looked for tahini at my local grocery store, and couldn't find it. If I am making hummus, couldn't I just add sesame seeds to the to the chickpeas in the food processor?


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 30, 2010)

vagriller said:


> If I am making hummus, couldn't I just add sesame seeds to the to the chickpeas in the food processor?



Va, that's exactly what I do with my hummus.  

I keep my toasted sesame seeds in the freezer in between uses to prolong their shelf life.

Tomorrow I'm making tahini sauce which calls for tahini paste but which I'll make with sesame seeds, along with lemon juice, water, garlic, etc in the food processor.   The tahini sauce is for garnishing my beef shawarma.


----------

